# Traser Glowrings



## hotfoot (May 1, 2002)

Ok folks,

How many here own Traser Glowrings, how do you use them and which colors are your faves?

I also understand there are 2 designs, an old one and a new one - anyone have *both*, and which is better?

Thanks for all the input!






(Moderators: Trasers aren't LED, laser or electrolumenescent, so please feel free to move this to the correct forum



)

*Moderator Rebuttal:* _Radioactive & photochemical glow stuff doesn't seem to have its own category yet, so I think they'll do just fine here for the time being._


----------



## Darell (May 1, 2002)

I stick them on just about everything. All of my Arc AAA's have them, the backup lights in my drawers have them (wait - that sounds REALLY odd), I have one hanging from my ceiling fan in the bedroom, I have one hanging from my desk lamp in my office (so I can find the lamp without turning the overhead light on), I have them on my travel bags.... Nothing is safe...

I like green the best all-around. I think the purple looks the best, though it is dimmer than the others. Blue is next for functionality. I have yellow ones on my yellow UKE 2Ls.


----------



## hotfoot (May 1, 2002)

Yikes, Darell - I think I'm catching that bug too. 



First, I have backup lights in every bag/suitcase/fannypack/waistpouch/toolkit. Then, essential backups got some glowsheet/paint stuck on them. Now, I'm thinking of outfitting each backup light with a Traser *shudder*.

But, what's with the fan (does it swing around with the blade) and are yours the older design, or the new teardrop-ish ones?


----------



## Graham (May 1, 2002)

I have both designs, although only a few left of the old ones. I prefer the new teardrop ones.

I stick them on most of my lights, and also give them away now and then as gifts. Right now I have quite a few 'spare' sitting at home. 
About 20 of them sitting in a plastic bag looks pretty impressive at night - the combined glow is very bright.

Thanks to Darells suggestion, I now have a number of purple ones, which have grown on me, and I rather like.

Graham


----------



## signals (May 1, 2002)

So, I wasn't familiar with the Tracer Glowring before this post. I did a web search and found them quite easily.

Am I to understand that these things glow for 10 years constantly? Without re-charging? This isn't a glow powder type product, but a chemical reaction that emits light for 10 years? I gotta get me some if this is true! It sounds like a perpetual motion machine to me





-Kevin


----------



## hotfoot (May 1, 2002)

Signals,

You're right - they don't need any recharging and they are supposed to glow non-stop for up to 10 years(if undamaged), according to their manufacturer. They *are*, however, very slightly radioactive (460 millicuries per unit), which may make them a little hard to get where you are. I was wondering what other creative uses you could put this thing to - I understand the radioactive component used here (tritium) is also found in Traser's watches and flashlights. So, it was natural to ask and see if anyone else has come up with other ways to use 'em. 

Like Darell, for instance - what's with the fan, eh?


----------



## Darell (May 1, 2002)

OK the fan deal:

There is a light in the middle of my fan. I took the lens off and threw a rare-earth magnet in there. Then I just stuck the steel split ring to the outside of the lens (with the magnet behind) and the glow ring just hangs there like a purple droplet.

Entering my bedroom at night is an eerie experience. I haven't told you *all* of my glow ring uses...


----------



## Graham (May 1, 2002)

I forgot to mention - I was also experimenting with taking the glow elements out of them and putting about 6 or more in a reflector to make a very dim flashlight.

So far, the best result I got was mounting about six elements vertically in a maglight lamp assembly, and using the reflector to focus it. Worked ok - I got a dim light which you could use to read with if close up.

Graham


----------



## Graham (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*OK the fan deal:

There is a light in the middle of my fan. I took the lens off and threw a rare-earth magnet in there. Then I just stuck the steel split ring to the outside of the lens (with the magnet behind) and the glow ring just hangs there like a purple droplet.

Entering my bedroom at night is an eerie experience. I haven't told you *all* of my glow ring uses... 




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cooool..I didn't even think of the rare earth magnet idea. And me with a bunch of magnets and glowrings lying around. 
My fiance is going to hate me after this..ah well, I'll just tell her it was Darell's idea








Graham


----------



## Graham (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Entering my bedroom at night is an eerie experience. I haven't told you *all* of my glow ring uses... 




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Lets not go there...some things are best left to the imagination(even that may not be a good idea..)





Graham


----------



## hotfoot (May 1, 2002)

Oh, C'mon Graham, Darell - share.... share....


----------



## Chris M. (May 1, 2002)

I`ve only got the old style at present, once I tried ordering some of the new ones and their order system f***ed up on me three times in a row so I gave up and since then, other things have come along to grab my spare cash off of me.

A green one is attached to a Turquoise Arc-AAA, that one sees nightly use on my trip to the can and back just after I shut off all the power in here for the night. A yellow one hangs off the pocketclip of a Streamlight Syclone that nestles over there in its little helmet-clip-thingy I fixed to the side of a bokcase, it has lithium AAs in, Writeright film on the lens to tidy up the beam, and is for all intents and purposes, my "emergency" light (although this room does have 2 mains powered/nicd backup emergency light fixtures that glow for 3 hours if the power drops).
One deep blue hangs on the back of the door. I usually know which way round I`m facing even when there`s no power to anything and the usual glow from the clocks and power-on lights ceases, as there`s no curtains in here and the sky glows orange on cloudy nights. But still, it`s there showing me the way out none the less.
And finally a rare old-style orange sits, still in its pack (I`m keeping it that way!), at the top of the main monitor, and just glows. 
I used to keep an ice blue one on my keychain but it broke following a particuarly high fall. And my keychain`s so big that it has it`s own gravitational pull, so it`s not like I`ll ever lose it!


They`re great little things, those Trasers.


----------



## hotfoot (May 1, 2002)

Oh yeah, meant to ask too - has anyone actually *extracted* the gas tube in there and tranplanted/combined them into anything else? I just imagined sticking one on the inside of my elite xray, batteryless backup for the night beacon!


----------



## vcal (May 1, 2002)

I'm not a glowaholic like that darell guy



-I took one of my new teardrop style glowrings (with the empty long neck) and richly coated it with some of that blue/green glow-paint.

-You should see how absolutely wild the whole glowring looks for about an hour or so......


----------



## hotfoot (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Chris M.:
*I used to keep an ice blue one on my keychain but it broke following a particuarly high fall. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouch - sorry to hear that. It broke? Does it still work, or was only the plastic keyhole bit damaged? As for ordering them, have ya tried www.adventurekit.com? wee bit cheaper, if i'm not mistaken... (darn that horrible VAT, eh?)


----------



## Darell (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by hotfoot:
*Oh yeah, meant to ask too - has anyone actually *extracted* the gas tube in there and tranplanted/combined them into anything else? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Graham has probably done the most of them, but I've done a few myself. Very simple actually. Some of mine weren't even snapped all the way together - those were quite easy to get apart. I was thinking of trying to router a groove in a plastic UKE 2L to glue the tube in, but I haven't found a place with enough meat to protect the tube.

I glued one to the bottom of a concave glass cup. Looks really slick. NOT dishwasher safe, however


----------



## hotfoot (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Graham has probably done the most of them, but I've done a few myself. Very simple actually. Some of mine weren't even snapped all the way together - those were quite easy to get apart. I was thinking of trying to router a groove in a plastic UKE 2L to glue the tube in, but I haven't found a place with enough meat to protect the tube.

I glued one to the bottom of a concave glass cup. Looks really slick. NOT dishwasher safe, however



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ooo... oo... gotta go try that now - Thanks, Darell!


----------



## Graham (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by hotfoot:
*Ouch - sorry to hear that. It broke? Does it still work, or was only the plastic keyhole bit damaged? As for ordering them, have ya tried www.adventurekit.com? wee bit cheaper, if i'm not mistaken... (darn that horrible VAT, eh?) 




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I second that. I've ordered all my Glowrings through adventurekit.com, and have done very well - pricing is good, and fast service.

Graham


----------



## Frank C. (May 1, 2002)

I wish there was a way to get a hold of some of these in the USA...


----------



## Darell (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by hotfoot:
*Ooo... oo... gotta go try that now - Thanks, Darell!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Only cool if you drink in the dark though...


----------



## hotfoot (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Only cool if you drink in the dark though...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heh heh... I meant the router bit with the UK




Just hope the glass tube isn't as fragile as I think it is...


----------



## signals (May 1, 2002)

Frank C,

I know it's probably not legal, but there's a dutch auction for them on e-bay right now, and the seller is in Boston.

-Kevin


----------



## Darell (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by hotfoot:
*Heh heh... I meant the router bit with the UK



Just hope the glass tube isn't as fragile as I think it is...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Oh. Oops.

I haven't broken a vial yet, but they sure seem fragile to me! Graham - have you poofed one yet? I've got some great clear adhesive to use (what I used on the bottom of the glass) but I don't think I can get enough of it around the thing after letting it into the 2L case. I want some protection around that thing. If you figure out a way to do it, let me know!


----------



## Graham (May 1, 2002)

I haven't had one bust yet. I think the newer ones are actually fairly strong - relative to the overall size, the glass seems fairly thick. Being cylindrical, it should be fairly strong in terms of crush resistance. Stressing it lengthways (bending it) is something else though.

I think the small size works in its favour though..

Graham


----------



## Darell (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, uh Graham? That took you almost four minutes to respond. Could you be a bit more attentive next time? Thanks.

- The management.


----------



## Graham (May 1, 2002)

Yes, Mr Moderator.

Its not like I'm supposed to be working or anything.

Ah well. Tomorrow is a holiday..

Graham


----------



## Graham (May 1, 2002)

Speaking of working, you'd probably never believe me if I told you what I was doing while posting here. Talk about multi-tasking..

Graham


----------



## Darell (May 1, 2002)

How many hands you got up on that keyboard Mr. Bell?





I know I'm not supposed to be working. I'm supposed to be in bed!


----------



## Graham (May 1, 2002)

2, most of the time. Hey, I said *working*, you know.

Backing up data on one PC, installing Windows 2000 on another, listening in to a regional conference call, writing up a PC purchase request, and keeping an eye on CPF to see what's up.

How about that?

Man, does my boss get his money's worth.(except for the CPF part..)

Graham

PS. I can't believe it took you a whole *10* minutes to reply. You must be losing your edge..


----------



## Darell (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Graham:
*2, most of the time. Hey, I said *working*, you know.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh I heard you. One man's work is another man's pleasure, don't you know... Sorry, it's late. I'll stop.
* <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>
Man, does my boss get his money's worth.(except for the CPF part..)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
You know that *I'd* hire you in a heartbeat.

Ok, that's all the off-threadedness I can stand. I'm going to bed. See you all in the morning. Well, *my* morning...


----------



## TrevorNasko (May 1, 2002)

you are gonna hate me i know but i am risking my neck to help US cpfers i think so here goes

for a gift of $10 each i will have a gift of a traser sent to you - im not selling this - out of the goodness of my heart i will give those who wish to own trasers their wish. i expect a gift of the amount above to be sent as is custom in these things but i will not _sell_them







http://www.theunholytrinity.org/cracks_smileys/contrib/tweetz/spam2.gif[/IMG]




limited time only!

not really spam but its up to darrel(the "pusher" of cpf- greenie surefire etc)


----------



## hotfoot (May 1, 2002)

ah, aragorn!



I was wondering when you were gonna pop in...


----------



## hotfoot (May 1, 2002)

Alright! I got one of the vials out! Thanks for the tip Darell - I didn't realize those keychains weren't glued or sonically welded or such. Just popped in the tip of a jewellers screwdriver at the keyring end and twisted till it popped open. The darn thing is so small! And kewl too! Now to make a nice soft cushioning bed of silicone for it and implant it in my elite xray for a *permanent* nite beacon =D

(Pix are promised of this is a success...)


----------



## hotfoot (May 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Graham:
*I forgot to mention - I was also experimenting with taking the glow elements out of them and putting about 6 or more in a reflector to make a very dim flashlight.

So far, the best result I got was mounting about six elements vertically in a maglight lamp assembly, and using the reflector to focus it. Worked ok - I got a dim light which you could use to read with if close up.

Graham*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Duh - I missed reading this post, Graham. Any chance you have any pix of this 6-pack mag mod? I'm intrigued as to how anything glass affixed on the inside of a metal flashlight could survive even slight knocks... Thanks!


----------



## Graham (May 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by hotfoot:
*Duh - I missed reading this post, Graham. Any chance you have any pix of this 6-pack mag mod? I'm intrigued as to how anything glass affixed on the inside of a metal flashlight could survive even slight knocks... Thanks!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ahh..well, the trick is - it doesn't. I just put it together to see how much focussed light I could get out of it. Basically I just managed to stick 6 of them in an old PR lamp base, and then put that in the lamp receptacle in the Mag, so the traser elements effectively replaced the lamp. I didn't secure it or anything.
If I was to make it permanent I'd just expoxy the trasers into the PR base, I guess. Not sure what I'd do if I wanted to make it more robust.

Trouble is, the trasers are dim enough that you don't want to add too much material around them, no matter how clear it is, since it will reduce the light output a bit..

Once I've finished my super duper monster halogen LS combo custom light, I'll probably get back to fiddling with glowrings..

Graham


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by hotfoot:
*Alright! I got one of the vials out! Thanks for the tip Darell - I didn't realize those keychains weren't glued or sonically welded or such. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Lucky you - I just checked one of mine, and sure enough you can see super glue residue all along the seam. I tried to get a knife blade in there and could not.


----------



## hotfoot (May 2, 2002)

Craig, how many do you have and what do you do with your Trasers? Have any made their way onto your wheels yet?


----------



## Quickbeam (May 2, 2002)

Just an FYI for the USAers out there, these things are regulated by the "Nooklear



Regulatory Commission" (NRC) - Who I like to call the "Key Atomic Benefits Office Of Mankind" (KABOOM)



.

Here's the scoop: the NRC does not allow radioactive material to be used in any TOY or NOVELTY items. Hence why you can buy watches and flashlights with the Trasers in them and have them shipped to the US, but not Glowrings. A year ago Traser was asked to stop shipping the Glowrings to the US in order to comply with the US NRC rulings on such things. 

What are the consequences for infractions? I have no idea....


----------



## Frank C. (May 2, 2002)

So if rather than as a "keychain", they were instead attached to lanyards and sold as "Low Light Personal Illumination Tool Locators", they might be legal to sell in the USA?


----------



## Big Tex (May 2, 2002)

Some time back, a guy on one of the knifeforums, was trying to get the regulations changed so he could legally import the glowrings but apparently he was not successful.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>So if rather than as a "keychain", they were instead attached to lanyards and sold as "Low Light Personal Illumination Tool Locators", they might be legal to sell in the USA? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Actually, yes, it seems so. It's how they're marketed that makes the difference. I was thinking they could be sold as "emergency personal equipment locator beacons" marketed for camping/hiking/rescue equipment. It would probably be perfectly fine then.


----------



## Darell (May 2, 2002)

That's a great idea. The site that all of our foreign friends are ordering from ask for info in this regard. Maybe they'd like to hear this??? Call it emergency *anything* and I can't see how they'd have a problem with it. It would be great to order them directly from a cheap source (or inspire somebody to be a US distributor).

Craig - You must have one of the old style. They used to be glued together, but none of the new ones that I own are. Very simple to open now. The old ones even had a blob of glue holding the vial into the groove, I believe.

Man, if I can help get this regulation changed, I'd love to try!


----------



## Frank C. (May 2, 2002)

It sure seems like if it is legal to use this stuff in watches simply so you can see the time in the dark, using them for locating emergency equipment in the dark should be fine.


----------



## machspass (May 2, 2002)

Oooh, contraband- COOL!




And radioactive too!



Yeah, why does the government have to take all of the FUN toys away from us?



Well, regardless of the regs, people will always find a way to get it.





Aragorn, a "gift" is on its way to you.


----------



## machspass (May 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by hotfoot:
*They *are*, however, very slightly radioactive (460 millicuries per unit*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Just how much radioactivity is this anyway? I'll assume that this is a safe amount to be exposed to, or they wouldn't sell the things at all. Does anyone know what kind of radiation it emits? Alpha particles??



Just curious.


----------



## Frank C. (May 2, 2002)

A guy selling them on ebay claims the following (I have no idea how accurate his info is):

"You don't need to do anything to make them glow, as soon as they’re made they start to glow. Don't expect to see them glow in daylight, even though they can be seen up to 50 feet away in total darkness - expecting them to be seen in daylight is asking a lot. 
They are 100% safe, have passed all the regulatory tests for tritium light sources and contain only a tiny amount of tritium. 
Tritium, a form of hydrogen, has a reasonably short 12 year half life and it decays into harmless helium. The beta particles that tritium gives off can not even penetrate the outer layer of dead skin on your body, let alone the plastic key ring it is encassed in. 
Your Glowring will not allow you to find your way in the dark (it's not a flashlight). But it will allow you to find anything that you might otherwise have lost in the dark. "


----------



## Luff (May 2, 2002)

A 'personal marker beacon' is an important piece of equipment when scuba diving at night. Chemical glow sticks attached to the stage one regulator on the air tanks work great because they're cheap, bright and out of line-of-sight, while easily visible to your dive buddy.

Night divers (and cavers) need to carry backup lights for their safety. Glowrings attached to backup lights make them easier and faster to find, while not being so bright as to interfere with your vision. They attach easily to a lanyard, tether or attachment point and are rugged enough to stand up to the abuse I dish out ... underwater or below ground.

When your main light goes out and total blackness engulfs you at the worst possible moment, that not-too-terribly-feeble glowring's light can make a huge difference ... involving my personal health & well-being.

*Glowrings are safety devices ... not novelties!*

Sure they work great on keyrings, first aid kits and as really neat ceiling fan pulls, but they serve a very real purpose in my life.

Too bad they aren't marketed as the specialized safety devices they are so we could import and distribute them in the USA.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 2, 2002)

Everyone *send an e-mail to [email protected] *with your suggestions and comments about Traser glowrings being marketed as marker beacons, etc, so it may become legal to import them into the US - They do respond.

...Isotope of hydrogen, chemical symbol written as 3H or T, with atomic number 1 but atomic weight approximately 3. Its nucleus contains one proton and two neutrons. Tritium is radioactive (see radioactivity), with a half-life of 12.32 years. Its occurrence in natural water at 10-18 the amount of natural hydrogen is probably due to the action of cosmic rays. Some tritium is used in self-luminous phosphors and dials and as a radioactive tracer in chemical and biochemical studies. See also heavy water... 

...These various tritiated compounds have a wide range of metabolic properties in humans under similar exposure conditions. For example, inhaled tritium gas is only slightly incorporated into the body during exposure, and the remainder is rapidly removed (by exhalation) following the exposure... 

Use of Tritium in Plastic Watches

Hopefully this will put some fears to rest....


----------



## Big Tex (May 2, 2002)

Bagheera, a forumite from Holland, who also sells them, is knowledgable on glowrings and he's provided all this info before, but I can't find his thread. The rings and the watches are safe due to their low level of tritium. I believe he said that some "EXIT" signs in buildings contain much larger amounts of tritium. I don't think I would bust one them. lol


----------



## Chris M. (May 2, 2002)

_Ouch - sorry to hear that. It broke? Does it still work, or was only the plastic keyhole bit damaged? As for ordering them, have ya tried www.adventurekit.com? wee bit cheaper, if i'm not mistaken... (darn that horrible VAT, eh?) _

The glass tube inside the poor thing fractured in 3 places leaving little bits of glass rattling round in there. It did still glow very dimly for about a month after the fall- remember this was the old kind made of a one-piece moulded body and plastic "bung" in the bottom, sealed with glue. Took ages for the tritium to leak out. Nevertheless I left it on there cos the splitring I`d used to attach it to was particuarly stiff. Another fall finally did it in, more recently. The plastic part at the top where the ring passes through, cracked and finally freed the dead lifeless body from its captor



This was the same fall that killed a Pocketlite, poor thing.





I do know about Adventurekit- bought from them before, they`re a gret supplier. When the new style Trasers were released I got an email from Traser-UK (mailing list) and tried to order then, this was before anywhere else had them for sale. Probably just folded under the initial demand. It will be a while before I get any more, but I will do, definately.


----------



## Chris M. (May 2, 2002)

Oh- and I definately agree about them being safety devices. Traser should change their overseas marketing policy, and bill these as "tools", that should sort out the import restrictions once and for all.

Who`s up for starting a petition?


----------



## Darell (May 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Frank C.:
*A guy selling them on ebay claims the following (I have no idea how accurate his info is):
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
The answer is: Pretty darn accurate.


----------



## axolotls (May 2, 2002)

The movie theater Exit signs contain 10 to 20 curies. But they are licensed as safety item (no argument here). Trasers are .4 curies and are considered novelty items.

Whine all you want to Traser UK. Despite popular belief they are not the manufacturers of them.

In order for NRC to be sure consumer products containing radioactive material are safe for distribution to the general public the product must be below a certain activity and/or found to incorporate engineering features making release of the radioactive material unlikely.

I'll tell you what. I've broken two already





Don't be fooled into thinking that if Traser just renames something else, the NRC will let it pass. They still need to apply for a license and have all those engineering and environmental studies done on it.

Again.. more $$$$$$$$. Who is gonna pay for it?

Also, they are illegal to own and possess in the U.S. without a license. But, since I am not in the U.S., all you other people start turning yourselves in!


----------



## Lonewolf (May 2, 2002)

Where is the thread for the glowring auction on ebay?


----------



## hotfoot (May 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by machspass:
*Just how much radioactivity is this anyway? I'll assume that this is a safe amount to be exposed to, or they wouldn't sell the things at all. Does anyone know what kind of radiation it emits? Alpha particles??



Just curious.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'm not sure in absolute terms (like if this will make you infertile or grow you a 3rd nipple), but this was the figure (460 millicuries) I obtained directly from a Traser UK salesmanager.


----------



## Andre (May 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Lonewolf:
*Where is the thread for the glowring auction on ebay?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I don't know where the thread is, but here are the auctions. They close in less than an hour. It doesn't look like he's selling them all; maybe he'll relist them.

Purple: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1727287504 

Blue: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1727282685 

Green: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1727284826 

Yellow: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1727293637 

Hope this helps,
Andre


----------



## Lonewolf (May 2, 2002)

Andre thanks I was curious to actually see these on ebay. I sold my last 4 today so I don't need any.


----------



## Darell (May 2, 2002)

Yeah, uh.... I don't have any either.


----------



## Luff (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Quickbeam:
*Send an e-mail to [email protected] with your suggestions and comments about Traser glowrings being marketed as marker beacons, etc, so it may become legal to import them into the US *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Done


----------



## Quickbeam (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Whine all you want to Traser UK...<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> 

Well THAT was uncalled for. I don't believe anyone here is whining - we _can_ get them if we really want them - we're suggesting to a company that they find a way to expand their market - AKA "capitalism". The more people that contact them with interest, the more obvious the opportunity is.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>...and/or found to incorporate engineering features making release of the radioactive material unlikely. I'll tell you what. I've broken two already. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hey, it's not our fault you're a klutz!





It wouldn't be too tough to make a glowring the thickness of the older design Traser but in a clamshell design like the newer ones which hold the tube tightly in place. The older design looks pretty darn thick. Heck, they could embed it in the center of a 2 cm diameter plastic cylinder - it would only take a couple extra cents worth of plastic.

If they really wanted to, I'm sure they could get these to the US market and probably make a killing in the campers/hikers/outdoors enthusiasts market. Problem is, the US government (and for the most part, the US people) is too darn paranoid about anything vaguely associated with the word "radioactive" or "radiation". Heck, I'm suprised we even have smoke detectors and microwave ovens with how paranoid these idiots are. This is one of the reasons we cannot reap the benefits from irradiated food in the US - but that's a whole different topic...


----------



## sunspot (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*I think the purple looks the best, though it is dimmer than the others.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I bought three purples from the guy on ebay. 
*Thanks Darell.* More darn lights.
(I have to blame outside influence. Such is the way of an addict.)


----------



## hotfoot (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Quickbeam:
*This is one of the reasons we cannot reap the benefits from irradiated food in the US...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

LOL... Yeah - glowing pizza as an emergency food-cum-light source!.... "Honey, don't eat up everything yet, it'll be dark soon..."


----------



## Quickbeam (May 3, 2002)

Actually, irradiation is more like turning on a lightbulb and shining it on the food, except that it kills all living organisms. Turn off a lightbulb and the food doesn't keep glowing - same for irradiation. Imagine milk you could store in your cabinet for 6 months at room tempurature without worrying about it going bad, fruit and vegetables that last for weeks instead of days in the fridge, etc.


----------



## hotfoot (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Quickbeam:
*Actually, irradiation is more like turning on a lightbulb and shining it on the food, except that it kills all living organisms. Turn off a lightbulb and the food doesn't keep glowing - same for irradiation. Imagine milk you could store in your cabinet for 6 months at room tempurature without worrying about it going bad, fruit and vegetables that last for weeks instead of days in the fridge, etc.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I know, Doug - just foolin' around there


----------



## Lonewolf (May 3, 2002)

Doug there is already irradiated milk. Parmalat makes milk that you keep at room temperature until it is opened.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 3, 2002)

Yes, I know. I was making a point. Irradiated food is not nearly as widespread in the US as it should be. It is a safe alternative to pesticides, fumigation, and chemicals that are used to "purify" and "preserve" our foods. So why isn't it used more? Because of the uneducated dolts who freak out when they hear "irradiated" for no other reason than it has something to do with "radiation".

Since this is SO far off topic from Traser Glowrings, I'll make this my last post on the topic.

BTW, I sent a suggestion to Traser about their marketing of the Glowrings as safety devices to see what they would say, but no response yet.


----------



## hotfoot (May 3, 2002)

Gotta coupla questions for the more clued-in out there - how does Traser get the various colors? And, in theory anyway, how big could you make a tritium vial (so that it could be used like a Krill-lamp or a chem glowstick) before you'd have a truly illegal (and lethal) source of radioactivity? The tech section of the Traser website shows LCD backlights made with tritium...


----------



## Quickbeam (May 3, 2002)

The various colors are produced by the phosphorescent compound coating the inside of the tube - the glow isn't from the Tritium, it's from the tritium activating the phosphorescent compound. Different compound = different color.

Hey Hotfoot - Tossed you an e-mail regarding FTP a few minutes ago.

Hotfoot - Nevermind on the FTP question - got your response. Can't check e-mail that often during the day. Thanks!


----------



## hotfoot (May 3, 2002)

Dunno why u haven't got it yet, but reply was sent (5 mins after I got your mail). Anyways, FTP's good again - give it a spin


----------



## Quickbeam (May 3, 2002)

Thanks, Hotfoot!


----------



## Alchemist (May 3, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Darell (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by alchemist:
*I'm sure there are far greater dangers out there though. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I would think so... like if Jr. got into some of them "experimental drugs" you spoke of.


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2002)

Another fact about Tritium...

TRITIUM - Tritium (Hydrogen-3) is an isotope of hydrogen gas. It can be man-made, but it is also a naturally occurring substance that is produced by cosmic ray action and by the decay of natural radio nuclides in rocks and soil. It is a colorless, odorless gas, lighter than air. The half life of tritium is 12.28 years. It is present in air and water all over the earth and is regularly ingested and breathed by everyone. All humans contain trace amounts of tritium and several other naturally occurring radioisotopes. Many isotopes are stable and retain their structure indefinitely. However, some isotopes, including tritium, are not stable and are said to be radioactive. As the tritium nucleus decays it emits an electron, causing energy to be released in the form of beta radiation. A new nucleus is then formed with two protons and one neutron thereby becoming a form of non-radioactive helium. During this of decay is where we "see" the glowing effect of tritium. Tritium beta emissions are very weak. No other primary radiation is emitted. In fact, tritium emits the lowest level of beta radiation energy of all isotopes. The beta particles are easily stopped by thin layers of any solid material and are unable to penetrate our body’s skin. Since tritium gas cannot penetrate the skin, the radiation exposure is received through the lungs where it mixes with the body fluids. Tritium is not absorbed by the bone marrow or other body organs and instead is expelled from the body through urination in a very short period of time.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Darell (May 3, 2002)

Wow! Great info. Bolsters my feeling that Jr. is more likely to die by choking on the plastic fob than by ingesting the tritium.

I'd heard somewhere that you would ingest more Tritium by walking into a building built of granite than by eating a glow ring.


----------



## TrevorNasko (May 3, 2002)

quickbeam- no need to call before coming- your welcome here anytime!


----------



## sunspot (May 3, 2002)

Adam. Thank you very much for the link. I have sent emails requesting more info to the US distributor and the main office. The name of my "company" is Alabama Lights. A safety company.;> )


----------



## hotfoot (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Aragorn:
*2) hotfoot- speak to me, speak to me! have you decided what surefire you want me to give you( the e1 in GM is real nice!) besides i have another favor to ask.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aragorn, PM sent


----------



## Darell (May 3, 2002)

Thanks for taking it off-line Hotfoot. Much appreciated.


----------



## hotfoot (May 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Thanks for taking it off-line Hotfoot. Much appreciated.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

You're welcome, Darell - I'm just honoring house rules





So, has anyone taken apart an exit sign with tritium fills? I wonder how they're filled and if you can purchase such as exit sign for extracting those tritium lightsources for other uses - I've never seen a tritium exit (or *any* sign, for that matter) sign before in these parts....are they common where you are?

*EDIT* Oops - never mind - I just saw LED-FXs' Very Excellent post and link on Betalight. Ha - an alternative to Traser! No prices though...


----------



## Darell (May 3, 2002)

Hmmm. My wife is in the safety biz. I should see if there are any exit signs sitting around her office. Hmmmm he says again...


----------



## OrBy (May 3, 2002)

Pic of 11 glow rings (2nd gen) I got from Bagheera a month or so ago. (all sold to friends and family)

**Warning** Large Image!!!

PIC

3 green left
4 purple/dark blue middle
2 ice blue right top
1 yellow right middle
1 red/orange right bottom

That guy is REALLY nice and is very easy to deal with.


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2002)

Wich would be better for your teeth?


----------



## LED-FX (May 4, 2002)

"I'd heard somewhere that you would ingest more Tritium by walking into a building built of granite than by eating a glow ring."

Going Off Topic, but granite is more of a Radon gas hazard, in the UK Cornwall and Aberdeen both have problems with radon build up, so severe that some buildings require fans running 24Hrs to try and keep levels down.

Back On Topic, interesting one on sci.elctronics about tritium powered light sources:

> It was done in the 60's. In arctic Canada, almost all battery power
> will fail with windchills going below -100C. Small cells for runway
> beacons/ lights were used with layering tritium, phosphor and a solar
> cell. They were impervious to cold. The cells are still available
> surplus, with the tritium removed

and a link for a supplier with US office for Tritium lightsources,wther they are available to anyone though.....
http://www.betalight.com/index_rawlight.htm 

Adam


----------



## hotfoot (May 4, 2002)

I wondering what it must be like at the Traser glowring factory at night....

I've just removed another tritium tube and I'm gonna encase this one permanently in clear casting resin, alongside a versalux ulm - wish me luck!


----------



## Darell (May 4, 2002)

Luck be your lady, my friend. I had a good chuckle on the "glow ring factory at night comment" - good point. How freaky would that be?


----------



## Lonewolf (May 5, 2002)

Orby these things are cool to look at I sit alone in a darkened room for hours just looking blankely at my glowring..ahem..um where was I?

PS that pic only took a second to download it's not that big.


----------



## sunspot (May 6, 2002)

I just recieved this email from the betalight GHQ.
Dana,

Jim Roberts is the person you would need to contact regarding raw light sources. He will be in the office on Tuesday. You will need a NRC license to purchase raw tubes. If you have a license you can fax us a copy at 336-768-7720. You can contact Jim on Tuesday at 800-552-0098.

Regards,

Ralph C. Williams
Sales Manager
SRB Technologies, Inc.
(336) 659-2610
[email protected]

I had sent an email to Jim but no reply yet.

Anyone got a nuke license? Darell, bug your wife about the exit signs.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 6, 2002)

The smaller "safety markers" in lucite look small enough to put on a keychain...
http://www.betalight.com/safetymarkers.htm

The e-mail says you need a license for the raw light sources, but does not say anything about the end products - I'm going to request information and tell you what they say.


----------



## signals (May 6, 2002)

Does anybody know how you would get said license? Just register yourself? Pay a fee? I'm guessing it's out of the realm of possibility for most people to get a license, but you never know...

-Kevin


----------



## Quickbeam (May 6, 2002)

Well, let's see - I need to receive in the pics, format them, build the page, ftp it to the site, update the index pages... AFTER I get home.





I may have YC's mod up tonight sometime or tomorrow.



Hotfoot's mod too, and another 1 or 2...


----------



## Quickbeam (May 6, 2002)

OK! Pics of the Mods are up! Enjoy!


----------



## Darell (May 6, 2002)

Didn't mean to rush you Doug! Just wanted everybody to know I'd looked





Great shots. You're doing a super job with the site, and I like the new host.

BTW, the "Solitaire knockoff mod" doesn't look like any Solitaire I've ever seen. Isn't it an AA Minimag?


----------



## signals (May 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*BTW, the "Solitaire knockoff mod" doesn't look like any Solitaire I've ever seen. Isn't it an AA Minimag?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

It's not my mod, but it looks like a AAA sized barrel (Solitaire) with the MiniMag head on the end...

-Kevin


----------



## axolotls (May 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by Quickbeam:
> [QB]quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Whine all you want to Traser UK...
> ...


----------



## Darell (May 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by axolotls:
*Yum.. these glowrings sure taste good.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
The grape flavor is the best!


----------



## Graham (May 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*The grape flavor is the best!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

<Homer Simpson> mmmm....Glowrings.. </Homer Simpson>


----------



## hotfoot (May 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Quickbeam:
*OK! Pics of the Mods are up! Enjoy!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks, Quickbeam - you sure work fast! Ace job...


----------



## hotfoot (May 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Didn't mean to rush you Doug! Just wanted everybody to know I'd looked





Great shots. You're doing a super job with the site, and I like the new host.

BTW, the "Solitaire knockoff mod" doesn't look like any Solitaire I've ever seen. Isn't it an AA Minimag?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Darell - the Traser/Versalux mod is there now, check under 'Versalux in Resin'




Before you say it, yeah - I know, I went OTT with the resin...

That Solitaire really isn't. It's one of those half-baked knock-offs and it's only commonality with the real thing is the battery and bulb it uses. Actually, its more like a cut-down knockoff of a Minimag AAA.


----------



## Darell (May 6, 2002)

Oh yeah, I saw it - just forgot to comment. I really like your resin brick. Talk about tactical! You could kill somebody with that thing. I like it lots though, and can't wait for version 2. Imagine lighting it and throwing it through your X's window at night.

Wait. Did I say that?





Ok, I forgot that the "solitaire" knock-off was a knock-off. Oops. I get it now.


----------



## hotfoot (May 7, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*I really like your resin brick.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks! Well, my friend - here's a challenge and a promise - if you ever make your way to Singapore - look me up and the brick's yours





<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Imagine lighting it and throwing it through your X's window at night.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> 

Whoa - how'd ya know that I've got an ex? Anyway, it's more likely a brick will be thrown thru my window than the other way around 

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Wait. Did I say that?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes - you did








<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Ok, I forgot that the "solitaire" knock-off was a knock-off. Oops. I get it now.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Darell... darell....


----------



## hotfoot (May 7, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Luck be your lady, my friend. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

And she was, Darell - thanks! The mod, though crude, was a success. Details now with Quickbeam, so look out for it (soon) on his website http://thelightsite.cruxial.com 

You're quite the lucky charm!


----------



## Darell (May 7, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by hotfoot:
*
You're quite the lucky charm!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Just call me clover-boy. Can't wait to see the mod... just looked, and I don't see it yet, unless it is called something weird.


----------



## Graham (May 7, 2002)

Lots of Glowrings!










Graham


----------



## TrevorNasko (May 7, 2002)

its mine if i get there first though!!! hotfoot - aquabrick? - now i know what you want in the next package- perhaps in place of a g2? didya get the short message i sent? sorry but im really busy. 

FYI- debt is currently $225! little more and im free!

dont cancel the deal ill send the addy and bloomburg is what i use - ill leave the charge total up to you - dont insure and I.D. them as "camping equipment" 


sorry darrell - this is the only way to contact him


----------



## hotfoot (May 7, 2002)

There u are Aragorn - I'll PM you now so Darell won't whip out his E2 with teeth...





Very nice, Graham ! I think you just gave us the best glimpse of the Traser factory nightscene =D


----------



## Darell (May 7, 2002)

Ah yes. The E2 with teeth. Gotta get me one of them! I couldn't believe that when I saw the thing over on the SF board! Looks like something the skateboard crowed should be carrying...





Be nice if you guys could figure out a way to contact each other off-forum. But if there is no other way...

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Thanks! Well, my friend - here's a challenge and a promise - if you ever make your way to Singapore - look me up and the brick's yours <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ooooh. Better be careful there! I'm on my way to your neighborhood in a couple of months, actually! And here I am trying to figure out the best way to pack light


----------



## Graham (May 7, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*...And here I am trying to figure out the best way to pack light



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Its easy -　just start with a couple of Arc AAAs, follow up with an E2, and maybe some glowrings to fill out..

Oh wait, did you mean pack light, or pack, um, light..





Graham


----------



## hotfoot (May 7, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Looks like something the skateboard crowed should be carrying...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

And the EV crowd too





<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*Be nice if you guys could figure out a way to contact each other off-forum. But if there is no other way...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

So-ree - won't happen again, right Aragorn? (elbow-nudge)





<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*Ooooh. Better be careful there! I'm on my way to your neighborhood in a couple of months, actually!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hey, no problem - I stand by that offer. Let me know when you're in town via PM or email. We'll have a beer, talk lumens and you go home with a resin brick in your luggage


----------



## Darell (May 7, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Graham:
*=
Oh wait, did you mean pack light, or pack, um, light..




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
It MUST be late. My own funny went right over my head. Packing the brick *would* be packing _light_.


----------



## Darell (May 7, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by hotfoot:
*We'll have a beer, talk lumens and you go home with a resin brick in your luggage*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Something just sounds wrong here. "Brick in my luggage?" Here I've just spent $20 on the lightest underwear I can pack, and I'll be returning with the heaviest lighting device known to man. Hmmm.

If I wait long enough, can I have Version 2 with the helium-infused gravity-defying bubble injection mold process?


----------



## hotfoot (May 7, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*



Originally posted by hotfoot:
[qb]We'll have a beer, talk lumens and you go home with a resin brick in your luggage

Click to expand...

*


> <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
> Something just sounds wrong here. "Brick in my luggage?" Here I've just spent $20 on the lightest underwear I can pack, and I'll be returning with the heaviest lighting device known to man. Hmmm.
> 
> If I wait long enough, can I have Version 2 with the helium-infused gravity-defying bubble injection mold process?[/QB]



LOL - I swear - the weight wouldn't be noticeable at all to a sufficiently beer-infused Darell 








Say - any news about the exit signs? That NRC license thing may be something wifey there knows a thing or 2 about...


----------



## Darell (May 7, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by hotfoot:
*LOL - I swear - the weight wouldn't be noticeable at all to a sufficiently beer-infused Darell
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Truer words were never spoken. But there is a significant difference in "spung" and "unsprung" weight. Somehow, carrying the weight on my person isn't nearly as bad as having it in the luggage. I guess I'll have to eat it.

* <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>
Say - any news about the exit signs? That NRC license thing may be something wifey there knows a thing or 2 about...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I checked, but no luck



She doesn't even know about the licensing.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 8, 2002)

e-mail reply from Betalight - the end products (safety markers, etc.) CAN BE SOLD TO INDIVIDUALS IN THE US !!!!!!

Ok. Now everybody STOP a second. I'll take the lead on this. I'll call the sales rep and find out what the conditions/costs are and let everyone know. Let's not swamp them with e-mails/calls or they may get turned off to CPFers.

http://www.betalight.com/safetymarkers.htm 

Specifically I'll be inquiring about the model P166 and DB145 lucite safety markers.

More to come.


----------



## Frank C. (May 8, 2002)

Excellent! I'd be interested in these.


----------



## waumpuscat (May 8, 2002)

Quickbeam,

Keep us posted!


----------



## signals (May 8, 2002)

Yes, that's great news... These look quite interesting too:

Raw Light Sources

They also state on a the Product Information page that they are "loaded at a gas tritium filling rig where each is evacuated of air and filled with the appropriate amount of tritium gas to enable customer brightness requirements to be met." I wonder how bright they can make them? And I wonder if we could get enough CPFers together to custom order some REALLY bright ones?

-Kevin


----------



## Quickbeam (May 8, 2002)

OK.. Just got off the phone with the sales rep. Here's the deal.

*FIRST: I made an agreement with the sales rep (there's only one guy on the sales team) that if I post this info to a news group that NO ONE was going to contact him directly with lots of goofy-*** questions.* They were recently swamped by someone who posted info to a newsgroup and they weren't very happy with it. If you are interested in these and have questions, contact ME at *[email protected]* and I will relay those questions to the sales rep all at once. Or ask your questions here. But first, see if your question is answered, below.

Here are the conditions of sale:

The markers MUST be used for SAFETY MARKING of locations only. This is the only acceptable use of the markers per the United States Nuclear Regulatory Commission (NRC).

The markers MUST be installed in a FIXED location - this means PERMANENTLY INSTALLED - SCREWED TO THE WALL - they cannot be mobile per the NRC. This means no keychains, no camping gear, no cars, no bikes, nothing that can be moved. They are intended for installation on stairwells, near switches, doors, exits, walls, and that's about it. Don't even suggest putting them in a non-permanent location. The guy from the other newsgroup did and caused huge problems for the sales rep.

Your house (the installation address) MUST BE REGISTERED with the NRC (Betalight takes care of this for you) so the NRC and Betalight know where the Betalights are. If you move and take the lights with you, you MUST notify Betalight so the NRC can be told of the new location of the lights.

If the lights expire/get damaged, you MUST send them back to Betalight for recycling/disposal.

Why all the security? Well, Tritium gas is used to increase the plutonium yield in nuclear weapons. They want to know where every microgram of Tritium is in this country at all times, so no screwing around. If you get them, you need to use them as I have outlined above. Failure to do so is at your own risk, and that risk may be rather large. This is no joke to the NRC and federal charges can be pressed. If you take it off the wall to go camping or put it on your keychain, and lose it, well... Have fun explaining it to the NRC...

BTW, you will probably receive correspondence from the NRC after the purchase. I do not know what this may include, but the sales rep is under the impression that they are not going to go around and make suprise visits to your home to see if you are complying with the laws. They just need to know where the stuff is at all times.

Now for the prices...

The P166 and DB145 come in 2 configurations a 10 year and a 25 year glow.

Costs:

DB145 10 year about $8, 25 year about $12

P166 10 year about $18, 25 year about $43

Quantities:

You'll love this: No minimum quantity.

Now, if you're still interested, you can *purchase* the markers through www.betalight.com. *Please direct any and all questions to this thread or to me at the address above so we can keep from annoying the nice people at Betalight!* Click on the flag of the appropriate country to get the contact information. You must talk to the sales rep to purchase due to the nature of the materials being purchased.

I'm going to check with the wife and find out if it's financially OK if I buy a 25 year of each to mount at the bottom of the staircase and near the breakerbox in the garage - I expect this will be OK and I'll have one of each for photographing in a week or so.

EDIT ADDED: Don't ask about the map lights/personnel markers, etc on the "tactical use" page - they are for MILITARY USE ONLY - NOT FOR SALE TO INDIVIDUALS.


----------



## sunspot (May 8, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Quickbeam:
*EDIT ADDED: Don't ask about the map lights/personnel markers, etc on the "tactical use" page - they are for MILITARY USE ONLY - NOT FOR SALE TO INDIVIDUALS.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Sorry to break the don't ask *but* my son is active military and would love a map reader. Would you ask Ted(?) about that or should I call?
TIA


----------



## Quickbeam (May 8, 2002)

Phred - I don't know what the process is for military personnel to get these. I'll add this question to the list I am sending the sales rep in the next couple of days and I'll post all the answers at once. Thanks.


----------



## signals (May 8, 2002)

Doug, here are some questions for you to add to your list:

Do the safety markers come in any color other than green?

What are the prices of the other safety markers on the page? (Specifically the round ones, but the one in the reflector-looking box looks interesting too.)

Can individuals buy raw light sources if they have their own idea of how to mount it to the building? Or is it just the "safety markers" that are legal for sale to individuals. If we can get them, can we get a price sheet on them or something? I'm pretty sure I would be very interested in some of the raw light sources, but given that they won't sell the tactical lights to individuals, I fear that the raw light sources are probably bad too...

Thanks for doing this! I'm beginning to think that CPF is the ultimate example of an "online community." I can never believe how friendly and helpful you guys are!

*EDIT: Also, how permanent is permanent? Can I mount one to the handle on my refrigerator door? Technically it *COULD* be moved, but it a relatively permanent part of the house.*

-Kevin


----------



## sunspot (May 9, 2002)

Kevin. A NRC license is req for raw lights.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 9, 2002)

I'll send the questions so far to the sales rep today. I can tell you with pretty good confidence that mounting one of the betalights to the fridge is not using them for their intended purpose and is therefore not going to be permitted by the NRC. 

The sales rep basically said that they're designed for safety marking in industrial applications where installation is permanent - AKA Walls, ceilings, floors - attachment to the permanent structure. You can use them in your house, provided they are used in a similar manner.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 9, 2002)

I received a reply from the BetaLights sales rep. Seems the NRC can't make up it's mind...

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>
I have been handed some news today that will reverse what I told you yesterday. The NRC has ruled that tritium safety markers are only to used in commercial or industrial buildings. They don't feel that there are legitimate safety issues in private homes that require the use of safety markers. Good news is at least they ruled before you purchased.

As for the personnel markers and map readers you'll need to contact [email protected]. Ameriglo handles all of the tactical devices.

I wish I had this information when we talked yesterday but we just got the call this morning.

Regards,
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well, I think we can all say that at one time or another the US Govt. has made some assenine rules and regulations, and this is just another example for the recordbooks... Sorry folks... Looks like this idea just kicked the bucket.


----------



## splitsec524 (Jun 14, 2002)

Does anyone have one they want to sell??? Or know where I can buy one?


----------



## sunspot (Jun 14, 2002)

Look in the Buy/Sell/Trade section. I think someone has them there. I bought some on ebay a while ago.


----------



## Evan (Sep 18, 2002)

I checked a few with my cold-war surplus geiger counter. No effect whatsoever.


----------



## rlhess (Sep 18, 2002)

Evan,

Which Geiger Counter is this? If it's a CDV-700 then it still doesn't measure alpha particles (which wouldn't get through the glass, but would create a hazard if the vial was broken) and if it's not a CDV-700 it might not be sensitive enough.

Also...by coincidence, I was looking at
http://www.nrc.gov/reading-rm/doc-collections/cfr/part020/part020-appc.html
and discovered that 1000µCi of H3 requires a license.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Evan (Sep 18, 2002)

Yup, CDV-700, with the window open to make it sensitive to both Beta & Gamma. I've heard that Alpha can be blocked by a piece of paper, so I don't know how you would measure them anyway-- if the sensor has a wall, it would block alpha.


----------



## rlhess (Sep 18, 2002)

My Aware (http://www.aw-el.com) has a mica window and measures alphas. I have the middle one (RM-70?)

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## vcal (Sep 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by Evan:
> *Yup, CDV-700, with the window open to make it sensitive to both Beta & Gamma. I've heard that Alpha can be blocked by a piece of paper, so I don't know how you would measure them anyway-- if the sensor has a wall, it would block alpha.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Since the Traser Glowring is a beta emitter, it seems like that meter should show a little bit a bit of a reading.


----------

